# Looking for intarsia patterns



## buckshot (Sep 24, 2007)

I am looking for a place to purchase intarsia patterns, did a search on the net for them, found a couple places that look good but really don't have what I am looking for. Looking for western and wildlife patterns mainly, any suggestions?


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I did a quick Google for "intarsia patterns"...

There were several... here's one...

http://www.intarsia.com/


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi buckshot

http://www.intarsia.com/


I have many of the patterns from intarsia.com and they are great, full size and made to last for more than one time..
But do take my masters out and get them copied on light paper and then stick them on the blank stock..works great that way..

I also stack the wood so I make more than one at a time with the diff. woods showing...

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/introductions/3293-intarsia-832.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/introductions/3294-intarsia-833.jpg

http://www.routerforums.com/attachments/introductions/3295-intarsia-834.jpg








buckshot said:


> I am looking for a place to purchase intarsia patterns, did a search on the net for them, found a couple places that look good but really don't have what I am looking for. Looking for western and wildlife patterns mainly, any suggestions?


----------



## buckshot (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You'er Welcome buckshot

for my small part,,, Pls. post some snapshots of the ones you have made or after you make some. 

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/5791-scrap-stock.html


==========


buckshot said:


> Thanks for the responses!


----------



## Hockeystyx (Oct 5, 2008)

Hello Buckshot!

You helped me remember the word I was searching for in another post- INTARSIA!!

I'm not sure how intarsia patterns "look" exactly - but I've had a few intarsia artists tell me that they enjoy stained glass patterns for their creations. There are literally hundreds (if not thousands) of "Free Stained Glass" patterns all over the internet which might help you with a design, or be a perfect fit for what you're looking for. I can think of at least three top glass designers with a fantastic eye for line and shape- but it would depend on the animal you were looking for.

A particular stained glass pattern resource to check out for wildlife designs:
Carolyn Kyle (Individual Patterns, as those would be full sized)
and any wildlife book by Terra Parma. (She's got a phenominal bengal tiger pattern that I have seen at an art show made entirely in Intarsia. )

Don't know if that would be helpful, but I hope that might open some options for you!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Another source for very inexpensive patterns for yard art, furniture, kids toys and Intarsia is to visit here: http://www.thewinfieldcollection.com/


----------



## buckshot (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Intarsia patterns*

Try this web site. http://www.intarsia.com./

Gary


----------

